# The Beatles on record



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

For those interested. Copy/paste from beatles.com









THE BEATLES ON RECORD, a new documentary premiering on HISTORY on 
Wednesday, November 25 at 10pm, charts The Beatles’ extraordinary 
recording journey from Please Please Me to the epic Abbey Road LP and 
reveals how they developed as musicians, matured as songwriters and 
created an enduring body of work that pushed the boundaries of studio 
recording, changing the course of musical history and popular culture.


There will be additional airings of the special at later dates across A&E 
Television Networks (AETN).

Narrated entirely by John Lennon, Paul McCartney, George Harrison, Ringo 
Starr, and Sir George Martin, THE BEATLES ON RECORD features over 60 
songs, rarely seen footage and images from The Beatles’ archives along 
with never-before-heard outtakes of conversation from the original recording sessions.


The result is an intimate look at the creative process behind each of the 
band’s Abbey Road Studios masterpieces. The documentary is directed by 
Bob Smeaton, who directed the landmark Beatles Anthology series and 
created mini-documentaries for The Beatles’ recently released re-mastered 
albums on CD.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Too bad it's on so late. I've been listening a lot to remastered versions of Abby Road and Revlver lately. The Beatles were brilliant for sure.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Too bad it's on so late. I've been listening a lot to remastered versions of Abby Road and Revlver lately. The Beatles were brilliant for sure.


PVR my friend. It will change your life.............As long as you remember to program it !!!! Which is exactly what happened to me  I wasn't home and forgot to program it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

YouTube has it in 10 parts.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Was a great program, as are most on the Fab Four. Thanks for the head's up.


----------

